# foal got milk coming down nose after feeding



## devilwoman (29 August 2010)

Is it normal. Its not much and not every feed. But now and again it comes down her nose. Thankyou.


----------



## xena_wales (29 August 2010)

Not normal.  Possible sign of a cleft palate.


----------



## Kenniford (29 August 2010)

This happened to one of ours a few years ago. It turned out that her Mum had lots of milk and she was getting as much down her as she could at a a time and that was the reason! I did have the vet check it out tho! i had feared that she had a cleft palate although i couldnt see anything, the vet put my mind at rest and she is now a very healthy 2 yr old!


----------



## Isobelleizzy (29 August 2010)

Not normal!! I would get vet immediately. Had one just like that last year, we thought it was a cleft pallate, however the poor little mite had a hole in the back of its throat which would cause milk to come down its nose x x x Best of luck and hope its ok x x x


----------



## Isobelleizzy (29 August 2010)

Although, ours was after every feed. If it starts to get wheezy breathing then the milk will be sat on its lungs, which you would need to be really careful about. If yours isnt all the time, it might be just being greedy and guzzling a bit too much x x x but if your concerned just get the vet for peace of mind x x x


----------



## devilwoman (29 August 2010)

ohh gawd the alarm bells are now ringing, have rung vets surgery and left a message on answerphone, so am awaiting a return call. praying its nothing serious


----------



## devilwoman (29 August 2010)

ok vet has called and spoken to me, he said that it may just be because she's a greedy foal, he has told me to keep a close eye on her for next day or so, he said usually if its a pallate problem she will be coughing, maybe a litlte poorly and will start being wheezy, she is none of these at the moment, in fact she is more than lively, spinning, bucking and galloping about already today at just 1 day old, feel a little better at the mo but will be keeping a very close eye on her.


----------



## bj_cardiff (30 August 2010)

my latest foal had it happen a couple of times I think he was being greedy tho..


----------

